# Startinga  youth class



## Sin (Nov 10, 2004)

I am starting a youth class and I need some advice on how I should run the class...

For example

Games
Ways to keep um intrested
ways to keep them under control
ETC....

Any help will be greatly appresiated


----------



## D_Brady (Nov 10, 2004)

Drink Heavily ( just kidding)


Think about what type of basics are looking for, then make drills up based on those.

Teach them a fighting or guard stance, get them on the floor and then back to that stance as quickley as they can, from face down and flat on their backs.

I tell them if you end up on the ground you need to get to your feet as quick as you can, even in a soccer game you don't to lay on the ground while the ball is being kicked around your head.

you can teach them to get to their feet while protecting their heads on they way up.Tell tem to get up without using their hands.

Have them switch stances right to left by jump switching.

it's cool first week kinda stuff but you can do it now and then and see the improvemnt

Good Luck

Dan.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Nov 10, 2004)

I have quit calling drills games. Kids think it is time to goof around. I refer to them as fun drills. They are there to learn something and not just run around. We do a drill where I have cut some old belts to around 1 foot long. Each student puts a flag inside their belt. Students try to get each others flag. This is like being punched at. Students learn to move keep there eyes on the opponent and to block. You can change it after awhile and have them wear two flags. One in front and one in back. This is similar to someone trying to sneak up from behind on you. Main thing kids love to do it. I would sugguest if you have big and little kids in the same class, to seperate them into two groups. Let each group go against kids there size. Then maybe have the two winners go against each other. Some of our little kids have beaten the bigger kids before.


----------



## Aqua4ever (Nov 10, 2004)

At our youth classes we too do the drills from getting off the ground into a set stance. To make it more fun/challenging/just different, somedays they take elephant (really soft) balls and you have to throw it up, get up and catch it...very very difficult, but lots of fun, and really makes you get up quickly (we do this in adult class too..takes a talent and looks pretty funny too ).  Dodgeball at the end of class is also a favourite, gives them somethign to look forward to, but also teaches them to watch their sourroundings and what is coming at them
Good Luck!


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 10, 2004)

Just have fun, treat them with respect, and rememeber it is a game, treat it as such.

http://members.shaw.ca/ewmaa/children.html <- Much of the philosophy behind our kids classes


----------



## OC Kid (Nov 10, 2004)

I keep them so busy they dont have time to be bored. They dont need a lot of warm ups and a lot of stretching just work'em. They do seem to like a lot of pair techniques they play around a little..let them..but not to much. They have to learn the discipline...


----------



## Sin (Jan 11, 2006)

I made this thread a long time ago, and the Youth class has changed.  I help out with it, but the lesson plan is given to me.  I have learned its all in how you say it to them.  If I say push-ups with a smile, they tend to do better if i say "do your physical reqirements" like I would for an adult class.  I try to give them time for Q&A after class with me or Sensei, so that they can become more familier with the class, and some of the culture of the Orient.


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 11, 2006)

God bless you you will need alot of patience.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 12, 2006)

The attention span of your average child isn't quite that of your average adult's.  Having a class time of an hour may be too much for some of the kids.  Start with either 30 or 45 minute lessons, depending on how they react.  

Also, explaining concepts, theories, etc. to children can prove to be difficult, since many of them will not have the understanding that their adult counterparts have.  In general, try to think like a child, and explain in terms that are easy for them to understand.  It's easier said than done, though, and it takes patience.  

Bless your heart for starting up a kids' class.  Furthermore, best of luck to you!


----------



## DavidCC (Jan 13, 2006)

we play that flag game, and we have another we call "crane battle" although "flamingo fight" might be more appropriate 

2 players, 5 feet apart.  Both assume a right flamingo (right knee up).  On "go" they can grab and push but not punch or kick, first one to touch the ground with anything except their left foot loses.  Adults like this game too.


----------



## Sin (Jan 14, 2006)

Wow that game actually sounds fun even to me....I can try that one out with my 15 year old brother, he might enjoy it as well.


----------

